# My Minion



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

This is my loyal minion. He Kills, Hates, and doesnt take shoot from no one.
What the shoot?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

ok....


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

joke?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Dinner for my Rhom!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

not to get off-topic but damn rchan everytime i see a post by u i gotta go to ur gallery and look at that kick ass corvette of urs


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

TormenT said:


> not to get off-topic but damn rchan everytime i see a post by u i gotta go to ur gallery and look at that kick ass corvette of urs


 I'm glad someone likes it.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Is that fish food or what?


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

soon to be


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Goldfish...









*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

lol! is he a posessed gold fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hehehehe


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

goldfish+bowl=


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

nasty stinky


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

piranhafurynut said:


> goldfish+bowl=










.............what?!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol cool fish


----------

